
Comparison of 10 ACME / Let's Encrypt Clients - metachris
https://www.metachris.com/2015/12/comparison-of-10-acme-lets-encrypt-clients/
======
metachris
Resubmitted, thanks HN mods.

Let me know if I missed any clients, I'm happy to update the post!

~~~
detaro
I'd like to see if any of the alternative clients support the SNI challenge.
(I don't think so, but e.g. the official client uses it for Apache and that
isn't listed either, probably because it happens in the "black box" of
automatic configuration?)

